# modules.dep (no such file or directory)

## Neotux

hi!

Beim Starten zeigt er mir ca. 4 mal diese meldung an:

 *Quote:*   

> cant open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.20/modules.dep (no such file or directory)

 

und sonst scheint er auch nicht wirklich mit den modulen etc klarzukommen. zb hab ich ppp extra in den kernel einkompiliert, weil er sonst immer gemeckert hat. aber er sagt immernoch das es nicht im kernel drin ist (hab den kernel nach boot kopiert und auch neugestartet). weiter hat er mir vorgeschlagen "/sbin/modprobe -v ppp" einzugeben. 

aber es kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> modprobe: cant open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.20/modules.dep (no such file or directory)

 

woran liegt das? und was kann man dagegen machen?

----------

## leemc

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> aber es kommt wieder die Fehlermeldung:
> 
>  *Quote:*   modprobe: cant open dependencies file /lib/modules/2.4.20/modules.dep (no such file or directory) 
> ...

 

Gibt mal folgenden Befehl ein: 

```
depmod -a
```

Danach sollte die Datei modules.dep wieder unter /lib/modules/2.4.20/ zu finden sein und die Fehlermeldungen verschwinden.

Regards,

leemc

----------

## Neotux

hi, wenn ich depmod -a mache kommt folgende fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> unresolved symbols in 
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/scsi/symis3c8xx.o
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/fs/isofs/isofs.o
> ...

 

ich hab den kernel auch nochmal neu kompiliert, das selbe Problem.

Und außerdem:

ich hab alle ppp options aktiviert und wollte jetzt die connection starten. aber er sagt  das ich ppp nicht im kernel aktiviert hab, und auch nicht als modul vorhanden ist. obwohl ich es im kernel einkpmpiliert hab!

kann mir jemand bei den 2 Problemen helfen?

----------

## leemc

Hi,

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> hi, wenn ich depmod -a mache kommt folgende fehlermeldung:
> 
>  *Quote:*   unresolved symbols in 
> 
> /lib/modules/2.4.20/kernel/drivers/scsi/symis3c8xx.o
> ...

 

Mit welchen Befehlen hast Du den Kernel und die Module übersetzt und hast Du die Module nachher auch installiert?

Ich kompiliere den Kernel und die dazugehörigen Module mit den folgenden Befehlen:

```
make dep && make clean && make bzImage && make modules && make modules_install

```

 *Quote:*   

> aber er sagt das ich ppp nicht im kernel aktiviert hab, und auch nicht als modul vorhanden ist. obwohl ich es im kernel einkpmpiliert hab! 

 

Schaut für mich so aus, also ob Du die Module nicht übersetzt hast  und/oder die Module nicht installiert hast.

Regards,

leemc

----------

## Neotux

jo, also kompiliert hab ich ihn richtig 

(make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install) oder geht diese verkürzte schreibweise bei gentoo nicht? obwohl gemekert hat er ja nicht.

ich hab die ppp sachen garnicht als modul. Ich hab sie direkt einkompiliert, und das wundert mich! wenn er ein modul nicht findet, ok, aber wenn er was nicht findet, was fest im kernel drinn ist?

----------

## slyzer

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> jo, also kompiliert hab ich ihn richtig 
> 
> (make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install) oder geht diese verkürzte schreibweise bei gentoo nicht? obwohl gemekert hat er ja nicht.

 

Klar, das ist allgemein im Kernel drin. Das is als wenn du einfach ein Paket kompilierst und das geht ja auch mit allen Distris genauso. Das ist nur Make spezifisch, nicht von der Distribution abhängig...

 *Quote:*   

> ich hab die ppp sachen garnicht als modul. Ich hab sie direkt einkompiliert, und das wundert mich! wenn er ein modul nicht findet, ok, aber wenn er was nicht findet, was fest im kernel drinn ist?

 

Bei mir hatte er mit ALSA ab und zu gemeckert, aber ein updates-modules hat geholfen  :Smile:  lm_sensors hab ich auch später als Modul kompiliert und das läuft alles einwandfrei.

cu

 slyzerLast edited by slyzer on Wed Feb 19, 2003 7:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aardvark

 *Neotux wrote:*   

> jo, also kompiliert hab ich ihn richtig 
> 
> (make dep clean bzImage modules modules_install) oder geht diese verkürzte schreibweise bei gentoo nicht? obwohl gemekert hat er ja nicht.
> 
> ich hab die ppp sachen garnicht als modul. Ich hab sie direkt einkompiliert, und das wundert mich! wenn er ein modul nicht findet, ok, aber wenn er was nicht findet, was fest im kernel drinn ist?

 

Bevor du dein kernel kompilierst , kannst einmal 'make mrproper' machen. Damit wird alles frisch "geputzt" aber wird auch dein .config (konfuration aus menuconfig) geloescht. Also, den muest du vorher irgenwo ablegen (cp /usr/src/linux/.config /ein/andere/stelle)

und nach mrproper wieder zurueck kopieren. Dann also evt. noch mal 'make menuconfig' zur kontrolle und dan den kernel backen mit bekannte kommandozeile!

Muesste klappen!

Vergebe mich meine rechtschreibmangel. Ich bin ja kein piefke!

----------

## Neotux

hi!

also ich hab jetz make mrproper gemacht und den kernel neu kompiliert. danach gab ich update-modules ein und erhielt wieder mal Fehlermeldungen:

hier mal 2 Zeilen

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/modules/ppp:line1: alias: char-major-108 : not found
> 
> /etc/modules/ppp:line1: alias: ppp_genetic : not found

 

kann mir das jemand erklären? (wie gesagt ich hab alles ppp Stuff in den kernel fest eingebacken)

----------

## Neotux

hi, kann mir bei dem fehler echt keiner helfen? 

Währe nämlich sehr schade, weil sonst das ganze system nutzlos ist, ohne internet connection  :Sad: 

Also wenn jemand doch eine Idee hat bitte unbedingt melden!

----------

